# Newer Michael's Photos



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

I COME BARING PHOTOS!








The old stuff is pretty much there, but the skeleton busts look to be sold out.
Not surprising.








(The hangers were here last year too. They have the Donna the Dead looking thing *pictured*, The grim reaper, and the other uglier dude)








Random shtuff.








BUSTS!!!!!
They have this vampire lookin' guy, A man named earl who looks suspiciously like Vincent price, Medusa, and the Crow pillar has returned (the crow was chopped off. Sorry.) Too bad they didnt have the ghost girl this year, I wanted to snatch her since i missed her last year. Also, the tombstone has a holographic image of a guy that changes to a skull. pretty neat.








They have a newer version of the caged guy, he has clothes this years and says kooler phrases.
(got more comin')


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Not pictured is this vampire guy that lunges from his coffin. he's lighted and stuff, but he isn't anything fantastic.








Staked reaper. He glows green and says pretty neat phrases.








New Donna Floating ghost. She whispers "Ring around the rosy" to creepy music. She's pretty neat, I plan on going back and picking her up.








This was neat- A tombstone that laughed. his eyes (The R and the P) glowed red, and his mouth glowed blue. The top half of the tombstone lifted open. I liked this lil' guy.

(look below for more.)


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

The infamous bride! I bought her today with my coupon. Alas, No Groom or "Ghastly Gentleman", Maybe next time he'll be out. Her dress is more embroidered then the one at GR, i noticed. Looks much prettier.








Other stuff....Talking witch and Nick the Neck stretcher (he's...wierd looking.)








Shtuff. Crystal skull head dropper...crawling wolfman hand...lighted tree...

I have a video of my bride below. But This needed to go up, since many people needed to see them. They're stock seems pretty limited. I think they have a LOT more to go. But this seemed like a good amount to tide me over. hee hee.

Enjoy.
-Anthony


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's the video I promised.

BEFORE WATCHING!!!!
-Her mouth clicking really isn't that bad. My camera amplified it for some reason, and it gets irritating. So disregard that. AND- I changed her outfit drastically from what she really looks like. Take all the black and the huge veil out of the equation, and thats how she really looks. I'm still editing her as we speak.

Enjoy:
Gemmy beheaded bride video by Deathant - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid4.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid4.photobucket.com/albums/y135/Deathant/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y135/Deathant/beheadedbride
-Anthony


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I gotta get to Michales soon. Your bride looks great.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good thing I finally got a job. Looks like I have lots of new stuff to buy. I was there last weekend, and they had those busts out at my Michael's - I want the vampire guy (and I thought the one looked like Vincent Price too). I hope my Michaels finally has all their stuff out this weekend!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Dang. That Vincent Price bust would be perfect. I think I'll take 2.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I LOVE that laughing tombstone! Just too cool.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WHY did I move away from my Micheals???? none in my town..... Vegas trip!

Thanks for posting the pics ;O)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the vid of the bride and mentioning that the clicking isn't as pronounced as it seems. That clicking sounds just like the Dead Eye Drake arm clicking. It was a gear slipping which I never fixed but bugs me to no end. I love how you dressed her too. The shall looks great on her.

I have GOT to get one of those Vincent Price looking busts! I am such a huge fan of his works. I'm currently working on a 6 foot Obelisk which will be a memorial to him. On a funny note, as I was working on it tonight for some stupid reason the Mickey Mouse Club song snagged in my head and I was singing to myself "V I N, C E NT P R I C E" LOL.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

How much for those awesome busts?

(Quiet, Sickie Ickie...)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Now Marcus that really depends on who's, er which busts you were referring to?

I may be swinging by Michael's this sunday and will take note of the pricing. I'm curious about the bride and how much it costs. It's got "HACK-ME" written all over her. But definitely will be in storage for next year though.

-TM


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting these pics. I thought I was done at Michael's, but now I know I am not.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ohhh! They have the haunted reality sign.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow they really got some nice new stuff in...
I will have to check out the skelly on the bike for sure.
thanks for posting the pics.
we get a red plum flyer every week ..and michaels is supposed to have a coupon in it next week woohoo 
I am going to have to go to thier site because I am not getting the emails for some reason anymore..wahhh


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Your Michael's has more out than mine!

Just a heads up---HomeSense in my area has some of the same stuff as Michael's, but cheaper, so be sure to price check (I can't remember the items off hand, though).

I DO want to get the skeleton in the cage (I love what he says, it's awesome), and the floating Donna the Dead. Just waiting for 50% off coupons.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

The floating Donna the dead is awsome! Gotta get me one.
thanks for sharing the info with us!


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Not a problem everyone. 

Glad I was of some help.  
-Anthony


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

marcus132 said:


> How much for those awesome busts?
> 
> (Quiet, Sickie Ickie...)


Marcus - those busts are $19.99. The smaller skeleton one I got a few weeks ago is $16.99 full price.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone know how much that new tombstone is with the picture in the middle?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

marcus132 said:


> How much for those awesome busts?
> 
> (Quiet, Sickie Ickie...)


I JUST got back from Michaels and was pacing the store trying to decide whether or not to add the vincent-price-esque bust to my collection I started last year, but decided I don't have the budget this month for it. Marcus, it was $29 here, but since you are in the States, it will probably be cheaper.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the Medusa bust is *double-sided*? I'm contemplating getting two and using them as a pair of bookends, each showing a different side!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> anyone know how much that new tombstone is with the picture in the middle?


Was in there today - they're going for $30 bucks. Of note though, they're resin not foam so they got some weight to em and IMHO are worth the $30.

Liked the Donna the Dead too - at least the audio, the prop itself felt kinda lame for my taste.

I did like the digital countdown board but not for $70 bucks.

-TM


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish there was a Micheals here. Im gonna have to check the Hobby Lobby.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

is my area the one part of the country that puts out halloween stuff ONLY in october!!! earlist being mid september! its sucks! I want to buy stufff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Hubby and I went there today, they had a crawling hand which was pretty neat.

They were having a clearance sale on a number of things for projects, such as wood appliques and urns. The appliques were between $1 and $2, and the urns were 70% off, bringing them down to around $5 each.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The medusa busts are 2 different versions.. i stand corrected below..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The tombstones are 29.99 for the one with teh hologram in the middle ( picked that up today with a 40% off coupon) and then they have other versions for 24.99 .. These things weight a ton.. they are resin and fiberglass.


Thew micheals in WHY werer out of the Vincent busts which i really wanted.. but i will check some others.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> The medusa busts are 2 different versions..


Well the Medusa bust that I picked up was double-sided; one version with a face on each side... I turned one of them around to get that picture...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder how long it will be before one of us hacks the clear talking skull? I don't understand why they put it on a line (it goes up and down like a spider).

Hmmm, a chandelier with 5 talking skulls. Where have I seen that before?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> ( picked that up today with a 40% off coupon)


Where did you get the coupon? None of the Sunday papers around here had a Michael's ad, and I can't find any current coupons on their website...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here we had a 40% coupon for this week with last weeks flyer.. But i ended up using a 40% coupon from AC Moore


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I love me some Michael's pics...

I said the same thing about the "earl" bust. Who are they trying to kid?

And the headless bride they had at mine-- AWESOME. I'm very tempted.

EDIT: Oh my god! I just read that Donna the Dead sings ring around the rosy!!!!!! MUST HAVE FOR MY HAUNT! MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> I wonder how long it will be before one of us hacks the clear talking skull? I don't understand why they put it on a line (it goes up and down like a spider).
> 
> Hmmm, a chandelier with 5 talking skulls. Where have I seen that before?


Someone on Florida Haunters is working on hacking the clear skull for a ToT greeter. I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome pics thsnks I gotta check it out


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG. Im heading there now just to get that Vincent Price looking bust!
Anybody have a good picture of just that bust?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I just picked up the Medusa bust. You may or may not know already, but this bust has two faces. One side it the classic Greek statue face, the other is the scary Clash of the Titans type of face. I actually went to get the Vincent Price bust, but this one was too cool. I'll get VP with the next coupon.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> EDIT: Oh my god! I just read that Donna the Dead sings ring around the rosy!!!!!! MUST HAVE FOR MY HAUNT! MUST HAVE!!!


I saw her, and wasn't impressed. She's very cheap looking, and you can't really hear what she's singing (it sounds like muffled humming).


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I wasn't thrilled with her either. I thought she looked neat from the pictures, but in person she was rather disappointing. It is very hard to understand what she's singing.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am just disgusted with the price disparity between Micheals in the US and Micheals in Canada especially given the way the exchange rate has been for about 6 months and i just love how they rip all the US pricing off so you cant see it as well.

Ie the Medusa / Vincent Busts - US $19.99 CAD 29.99


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, the pricing difference is terrible. I would boycott the store but they are the only big craft store around!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah its really stupid. Its not like they need to catch up or wait anymore because weve been on par for a VERY long time now.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Aelwyn said:


> I saw her, and wasn't impressed. She's very cheap looking, and you can't really hear what she's singing (it sounds like muffled humming).


I went and picked one up and I have to say that while she looks like crap, the recording on mine is pretty clear. I really only wanted it for the song anyway and w/ a 50% off coupon it was sem-worth it.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> I am just disgusted with the price disparity between Micheals in the US and Micheals in Canada especially given the way the exchange rate has been for about 6 months and i just love how they rip all the US pricing off so you cant see it as well.
> 
> Ie the Medusa / Vincent Busts - US $19.99 CAD 29.99


Yep, me too. I hope to hit a Michael's while travelling to Salem, MA in September to get the US prices.

I think they use the gas prices as an excuse, because it "costs more to transport to Canada" or something like that.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked up the digital countdown board today and few other thing's. I think that the board itself is really lame looking. I'm going to have to change that. Maybe I just paid alot for a timer. lol o'well. Maybe when I get done modifying my expensive timer. I won't feel so bad about it.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloodhound, I just got back from Michael's with my 20 year old daughter. She keeps insisting that I get one of those countdown boards because she knows I am such a Halloween freak. You're right though, very lame looking. My neighborhood would also fine me if I had that sitting out.

Also, I had a new experience at Michael's yesterday. I had two coupons saved to use. They always accept them no problem and just ring the two things up separately. This time they refused and said there was a new rule for all Michael's stores - a customer is only allowed to use one coupon per day, period. Anyone else have the same experience at their store?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been told that before. Usually if I'm with my Mom I just give her a coupon and send her to another line. Or, if I have the time and REALLY want to use my coupon I go back after shift change. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Evil Eyes said:


> Bloodhound, I just got back from Michael's with my 20 year old daughter. She keeps insisting that I get one of those countdown boards because she knows I am such a Halloween freak. You're right though, very lame looking. My neighborhood would also fine me if I had that sitting out.
> 
> Also, I had a new experience at Michael's yesterday. I had two coupons saved to use. They always accept them no problem and just ring the two things up separately. This time they refused and said there was a new rule for all Michael's stores - a customer is only allowed to use one coupon per day, period. Anyone else have the same experience at their store?


That is a newly extremely enforced rule. It's always been the rule (you can see it at the bottom or back of the coupon), but not as strongly enforced. Now, if an employee takes two coupons from the same customer in a day, they end up risking being written up or fired. Welcome to retail, folks.

I'm sure they have secret shoppers coming in to make sure they're NOT accepting more than one, so I understand why the customer service folks would adhere to it strictly. I wouldn't risk my job so someone could use two coupons.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice job.. Sure wish we had pictures like this of the Big Lots stuff..


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone else's Michaels have a "gentlemen" or groom at their store this year? The one I stopped in at today had one, but no box, no price and he wasn't set up to do whatever it is he's supposed to do. I didn't have the time to go searching out someone to ask about him, but I REALLY liked it (even if it doesn't do anything...) and I have a 50% off coupon... Does anyone have pics of last years gentlemen or info about this one? I wish I had pics, but he's wearing a top hat and a suit with a spider web patterned vest, white face, scraggly hair...

I think I'll call them for a price, but I'd love to see pics or vid (if he does anything).

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody buy the Vincent Price style bust yet? If so, post a pic! I wanna see what it looks like up close


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

No pics, but the groom is a re-skinned dancing Santa. All he does is twirl his hips and say stuff like "I'll love my bride until the day I DIE! HAHAHAHAHA!" His mouth doesn't move, his arms are static, he really doesn't do anything but hula-hoop around.

It's really pretty lame.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Big Howlin said:


> Anybody buy the Vincent Price style bust yet? If so, post a pic! I wanna see what it looks like up close


If you want I'll try and take a better pic this evening.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

berzerkmonkey said:


> No pics, but the groom is a re-skinned dancing Santa. All he does is twirl his hips and say stuff like "I'll love my bride until the day I DIE! HAHAHAHAHA!" His mouth doesn't move, his arms are static, he really doesn't do anything but hula-hoop around.
> 
> It's really pretty lame.


That does sound kinda lame. No wonder they didn't have him turned on. Still, I like his look... but I guess I can get it just as easy with the right mask and a thrift store suit. Thanks berzermonkey.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My fiance and I are thinking about getting the bride and groom. We want them to be out on front of our reception hall to greet our guests at our Halloween Wedding.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhh... A Halloween wedding. How fun! Wait... we are talking about a real wedding, right? Or is it a haunt theme? Either way, it's bound to be cool. 

I would have loved to have a Halloween themed wedding. *sigh*


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont really like that donna the dead either, but I was just in Michaels the other day, and saw the bride. I think she is pretty cool. Only thing about those types of animatronics is that you cant put em outside, only on halloween. I bought the butler, and he is always in my door way, looks cool, but dont think I will buy anymore.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I was a two different Michaels and could not believe in the difference in the product selection between them. The one in Harrisburg had very limited items as compared to the Lebanon store which is a much smaller district. I went into the Harrisburg looking to pick up things that were calling me from the other store only to leave light handed. But they did have the groom set up but I wasn't impressed with him.But I did find some rub on lables to make witch bottles that might work if I don't get my printer to co-operate with me.They are more cutesie and glittery than i would like but when push comes to shove they'll have to do.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice. I wasn't even aware that Michael's sold Halloween props and stuff! I will be making a trip there tommorrow to see what they have and will take pics if needed.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

HI there, any one knows who make the medusa bust or where we can find them in quebec ?


Thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Going to Michaels tonight!

I am dying to see their stuff in person! The 2 stores I can go to are 40 miles from here in opposite directions and so don't get to them very often or easily!
I would love the vampire and vinnie busts, hope they have them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I JUST got back from Michaels and was pacing the store trying to decide whether or not to add the vincent-price-esque bust to my collection I started last year, but decided I don't have the budget this month for it. Marcus, it was $29 here, but since you are in the States, it will probably be cheaper.


Samhayne, apparently they are in Ontario, so there may be some closer to you!
Good Luck!
Val


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> Also, I had a new experience at Michael's yesterday. I had two coupons saved to use. They always accept them no problem and just ring the two things up separately. This time they refused and said there was a new rule for all Michael's stores - a customer is only allowed to use one coupon per day, period. Anyone else have the same experience at their store?


Hubby, son and I are going to be near one when we visit our dtr tonight. So I plan on printing out 5 (just in case I can talk her and her fiance into shopping with us!) so that every one can have a coupon just in case. I've heard this from others and it is actually printed on the online coupon:
http://www.michaels.com/coupons/081908/coupon.html
"one coupon per customer per day"
They must be taking quite a hit from us 'Weeners and Christmaniacs!
Why don't they just lower their freakin' prices then!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Val, i will check it out.


----------

